# Jigging the Edge with John



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We made a trip to the Edge on Wednesday to do alittle jigging and ended up catching scamp, gag, almacos, ajs and trigger all on jig. Oh I forgot I jigged this little pup up also.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice size, didn't think they were around. what kind are you jigging?

Skip


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's aBIG BFT!!!:bowdown:bowdown:toast

Jim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Last Cast, I was jigging an el cheapo, if you need the link pm me. that is ifI can get it open in the next decade or so. Jim T , yes he was the mack daddy.


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

WOW! That's a stud BFT. Hoping one finds it's way to a jig of mine this year as well.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

George I'm pretty sure I got that info. Are you using two hooks or one? I got pretty tired pullin in two at a time!Notice any difference in colors?

Skip


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats what I'm talking about! All day on the jig rod! Nice haul and its a blast switchin up jigs to catch different species. I am plan on heading that way this weekend for the same type of trip. Thanks for the post.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Skip, Blue was the best again for us. The guy with me tried every color under the sun and then some but blue was lighting them up. There were a bunch of big bfts blowing up all around us and one even skied about 15 feet in the air. They were inhaling flying fish.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

What kind of jigs are you using?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn nice fish George, you never take us to the good spots.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i will 2nd that!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You two are commedians. I have had both of you several times whereI caught the fish. Believe it or not they do have tails and swim all over the Gulf.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

blind luck I guess, just kidding send me a few steaks though


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice BFT George...we hope to make the *edge saturday morning*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tailfisher (21/05/2010)*blind luck I guess, just kidding send me a few steaks though


OK I will email you some.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope you knock them out David. Keep your eyes open, there was quite a few out there Wednesday.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Gosh! That is a stud BFT. Yep! I know where we going tomorrow George. LOL!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes he was a biggun'


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a porker there George. Didja weigh him?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris V (23/05/2010)*Thats a porker there George. Didja weigh him?


No, Chris I didn't weigh him but he was stout to say the least.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Very nice!!!! Ya'll did a good job!:toast


----------

